# Weber Jumbo Joe / Rotisserie Chicken



## Old Dave (Feb 8, 2015)

This cook was done on my newer 18-1/2” Weber Jumbo Joe with the Cajun Bandit Rotisserie Ring. 







The chicken was a rather large roasting chicken that weighed in at 6-1/2 pounds. I planned to both brine and marinade it overnight in the fridge. I made up some Shake’s Honey Brine and also used a bottle of Ken’s Italian salad dressing for the marinade.






I injected 1 oz. each of the Honey Brine in both the legs and thighs of the chicken. I also injected 2 oz. in each side of the breast. 






I placed the injected chicken into a large zip-lock bag and poured the marinade dressing over the chicken. 






The prepped chicken went into the fridge for the overnight stay. I turned the package over several times during this span to be sure that all the chicken was soaking some of the marinade during the night. 






The next morning, I setup the grill using two Weber charcoal baskets with a jumbo size (5 lb) tin foil loaf pan in the center to catch the drippings. I then added some hot Stubb’s charcoal and also placed a large chunk of hickory on top of one of the charcoal baskets. 
Beautiful sunny day with a starting ambient temp of 32 degrees.






I trussed the chicken and mounted it on to the rotisserie spit rod. Next step was to sprinkle on a light coat of SGH rub and it was ready for the kettle. 











I placed the extension ring on the cooker and then added the rotisserie chicken and brought the temperature up to my cooking range of  about 275 to 300 degrees. 






I cooked the chicken until the rub was setup so it wouldn’t wash off and then I started my “Roadside Chicken” mop or baste period. 






The chicken was mopped at about every 10-15 minutes thru out the balance of the cook. 











I pulled the chicken when the internal in the deepest part of the thigh was at about 175 degrees. I think it came out looking great and made for a nice presentation.






We planned to use this chicken in several treats where it will probably be chopped up so I did cut the chicken up and sliced the breast and plated it for a picture.











Later in the day, wife made up some of those real thick egg noodles and I added some of the chicken to this great dish. Next dish will be some smoked chicken salad!


----------



## Bosko (Feb 8, 2015)

Excellent looking bird.......nice work and pics!


----------



## Max1 (Feb 8, 2015)

X2.... Is that a Jumbo Joe pizza ring?


----------



## Old Dave (Feb 8, 2015)

Max,

The rotisserie ring is from Cajun Bandit and is a combo unit. It will fit most 18-1/2 inch kettles and also the standard size WSM.

Dave


----------



## boozer (Feb 9, 2015)

About the best looking bird I've ever seen.!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome looking bird and dish!!!


----------



## Max1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah I got that once I looked at the pictures again.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 9, 2015)

Great looking cook Dave!


----------

